# Salt application rates



## snikpm (Sep 17, 2009)

I saw this on an old thread but cant locate it now. What is the formula or appx rate of straight salt per 1k of asphalt. I know this is subjective and really is calculated by type / size or dry or slightly wet, temperature, etc etc. I just need to verify my benchmark of 25 lbs per 1,000 sq ft.

Same question for walkway calcium / ice melt


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

SIMA says 50lbs per 750Sq Ft


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Clapper&Company;807422 said:


> SIMA says 50lbs per 750Sq Ft


Wow do they really?

1000lbs per acre ends up being around 22-23lbs per K which sounds like a much better number.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I was going to post it... But I change my mind.

Its not fair to the paying members of SIMA




But if you Join SIMA now, you will get $50.00 off your membership and please remember to tell them that I sent you.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

terrapro;807538 said:


> Wow do they really?
> 
> 1000lbs per acre ends up being around 22-23lbs per K which sounds like a much better number.


Thats what i use for bidding


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Do you guys actually go out to a property and meaure it to figure out the the square footage or is it it a guesstimate? I only ask because i am always off on my estimates when figuring how much sand/salt im going to use and it is usually to my disadvantage. I gave a guy a price yesterday to spread straight salt on a lot that that would take about 45 minutes to plow with one 8fter. Does anyone think i was way to high? the guy looked at me like i had 3 heads. lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ss502gmc;807649 said:


> Do you guys actually go out to a property and meaure it to figure out the the square footage or is it it a guesstimate? I only ask because i am always off on my estimates when figuring how much sand/salt im going to use and it is usually to my disadvantage. I gave a guy a price yesterday to spread straight salt on a lot that that would take about 45 minutes to plow with one 8fter. Does anyone think i was way to high? the guy looked at me like i had 3 heads. lol


What did you give him for a price?


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

$250 per app.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ss502gmc;807679 said:


> $250 per app.


Thats is quite a bit.


----------



## Going Commercial (Oct 15, 2008)

SIMA does not say the application rate is 50lbs per 750 square feet!!! I think CLAPPER misread it.
SIMA says 50 lbs per 750 sq for ICE MELT, not salt.
SIMA says there is NO set standard for rate of application for salting parking lots.

I just spent $130.00 to join. I hope to find more specific answers to questions that I have to justify spending the money. 

PLOWSITE has been very helpful !!!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

ss502gmc;807679 said:


> $250 per app.


Yes that is to high.

I would cut that in half.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes I did miss read it, I was tried and late the other night when I looked at it..... I belive I retracted my stament somewhere after I said that lol.

SIMA has helped dont alot of us.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

ss502gmc;807649 said:


> Do you guys actually go out to a property and meaure it to figure out the the square footage or is it it a guesstimate? I only ask because i am always off on my estimates when figuring how much sand/salt im going to use


Actually I'm thankful many don't measure, and I hope they keep it up. It explains why prospects receive bids with huge variances. It is frustrating when I find out that a competitor gets a site because he is 1/2 or 1/3 our price, mainly because they are ruining the market by devaluing the work. However it's comforting to know they are losing money and don't even realize it!

Doesn't matter how good you are, or how good you think you are, one cannot look at a site and come up with the correct square footage. You can come relatively close......but when bidding against others who also know their stuff that can mean the difference of being too high to get the job, or leaving too much on the table.

If you really want to hone in on your chemical use, plowing and sidewalk times measure it and know your constants.


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's a pretty helpful tool.. Google Earth has a measurement tool that is extremely accurate. Lets you sit on your butt and measure 5 acres rather than running across a lot with a measuring wheel. Download it and try it, it's free.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

ss502gmc;807649 said:


> Do you guys actually go out to a property and meaure it to figure out the the square footage or is it it a guesstimate? I only ask because i am always off on my estimates when figuring how much sand/salt im going to use and it is usually to my disadvantage. I gave a guy a price yesterday to spread straight salt on a lot that that would take about 45 minutes to plow with one 8fter. Does anyone think i was way to high? the guy looked at me like i had 3 heads. lol


Yep, every one of them! I'd have thought you had 3 heads too if you gave me a price for salt without measuring... 



TCLA;807780 said:


> Actually I'm thankful many don't measure, and I hope they keep it up. It explains why prospects receive bids with huge variances. It is frustrating when I find out that a competitor gets a site because he is 1/2 or 1/3 our price, mainly because they are ruining the market by devaluing the work. However it's comforting to know they are losing money and don't even realize it!
> 
> Doesn't matter how good you are, or how good you think you are, one cannot look at a site and come up with the correct square footage. You can come relatively close......but when bidding against others who also know their stuff that can mean the difference of being too high to get the job, or leaving too much on the table.
> 
> If you really want to hone in on your chemical use, plowing and sidewalk times measure it and know your constants.


Amen bro!


----------

